# Need Help!!!



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

hi, my next door neighbor likes to play poppit and slots on pogo.com, but when she tries to load the game it gets as far as chat before finishing loading game and freezes, then the cursor freezes and unsticks just long enough to get out of pogo if you catch it in time and if not have to shut down manually, which is a no no of course to reboot. Now what could cause that, tried pogo help to no avail and tried reinstalling java from java site, and don't know what other cause it could be, This is on a compaq 5000 series 700 mhz, 312 mb memory, XP home edition. Is there anyone that can help me with figuring this out, i hope? Thanks, got to leave now so be back in morn
Bob


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

One thing, it says on pogo help that certain network ethernet cards can cause a problem on some of their games. Wonder if that could be it. Not sure what brand she has. Anyone got any ideas what would be the problem? Corrupted files? Thinking maybe only way to correct is to reformat her system


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Lets try a general cleanup first

Go to Tools | Internet Options. General tab. Under Delete Files, delete offline content. Also, clear the History.

Content tab, under AutoComplete, clear Forms and Passwords.

Advanced tab, under Browsing, look for Enable Insta on Demand. Untick. 
Under Security, look for Empty Tempory Internet... Tick. 
Apply and OK

Go to Find Files and type in cookie. When found, open the folder, and delete all the cookies found. You won't be able to delete the .dat file found.

For this, go here and get the Spider:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=55214&highlight=Spider

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, go here and download AddAware http://tomcoyote.com/lsindex.html

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Regards

eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

hi eddie, thanks for the help. here is the startup list for her:
CPQEASYACC	c:\program files\compaq\easy access button support\cpqeadm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	COMPUTER\default	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup
Encoder Agent	c:\progra~1\window~3\encoder\wmencagt.exe	All Users	Common Startup
GStartup	c:\progra~1\common~1\gmt\gmt.exe /startup	All Users	Common Startup
iamapp	c:\program files\norton internet security\iamapp.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\workss~1\wkcalrem.exe	All Users	Common Startup
Microtek Scanner Finder	c:\windows\twain_32\scanwiz5\sdii.exe	All Users	Common Startup
MoneyAgent	"c:\program files\microsoft money\system\money express.exe"	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MoneyAgent	"c:\program files\microsoft money\system\money express.exe"	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MoneyAgent	"c:\program files\microsoft money\system\money express.exe"	NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE	HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MoneyAgent	"c:\program files\microsoft money\system\money express.exe"	COMPUTER\default	HKU\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1580436667-1343024091-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MoneyAgent	"c:\program files\microsoft money\system\money express.exe"	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MSMSGS	"c:\progra~1\messen~1\msmsgs.exe" /background	COMPUTER\default	HKU\S-1-5-21-1645522239-1580436667-1343024091-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NAV Agent	c:\progra~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe nvqtwk,nvcpldaemon initialize	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCTVOICE	pctspk.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

back home eddie and done everything except finish startup, and i don't know if it's winXP or not but spider would not work. I tried the spider on mine here also and no luck, so don't know what's with that. I appreciate all the help i can get because she's asking me what to do all the time and i can't figure it out as of yet, so will wait on you, thanks again
bob


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, its XP. For the Spider to work, you have to go to Options, then click the option for Entire hardDrive.

Now, before you run it, does she edit any dat files for games? If so, they will be overwritten. The best way to be sure, is to scan the entire drive, then look at the top of the list for the scanned files. You may want to post them, if you want. For instance, this is mine:

Scanned c:

Files Scanned:
c:\Documents and Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\UserData\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\Cookies\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012002101420021021\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012002102120021022\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012002102220021023\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012002102320021024\index.dat
c:\Documents and Settings\tempInter\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
*c:\Program Files\Championship Manager 00-01\Data\index.dat*

In Bold is my game file

We don't need the looong list 

Also, edited out my name as well. 

Anyway, onto the list....

CPQEASYACC: For Compaq PC's. Allows the use of programmable keys on mulimedia keyboards. Required if you use the additional keys

Encoder Agent: Microsoft Windows Media Encoder, which already has a shortcut in the Start Menu if installed

GStartup: Gator spyware variant. See end

iamapp: AtGuard personal firewall engine. As Atguard was bought by Symantec some time ago, it's now the Norton Personal Firewall executable as well

Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders: Produces a pop-up reminder of events scheduled using the MS Works Calendar

Microtek Scanner Finder: Not sure, your scanner most probably

MoneyAgent: Part of Microsoft Money. Available via Start -> Programs.

MSMSGS: MSN Messenger utility. If you don't use MSN Messenger, this can be annoying. Available via Start -> ProgramsGo to MS Messenger > Tools > Options > Preferences and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts"

NAV Agent: Introduced with Norton Anti-Virus 2002 to replace Norton Auto-Protect and Norton eMail Protect. Leaving "Auto-Protect", "E-mail Scanning" and "Script Blocking" enabled doesn't seem to slow the system down.

NvCplDaemon: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards - seen a d a flashing screen. Disable if you overlock your card

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system

PCTVOICE: The program PCTVoice is used by the modem to interface with your computer and also used for some V.80 functions for Video Conferencing. if you uncheck it, it comes back. Its better to leave it

SystemTray: keep

Okay, you seem to have a Gator file in there. Go To Control Panel | AddRemove, and see if you can uninstall Gator there. Don't worry if its not there.

Then, download AddAware from the link I gave earlier, and run it.If you're unsure, you can copy/paste the log file here.

Then, go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

Also, go to Tools | Internet Option. Advanced tab. Under Browsing, look for Enable Instal on Demand. Untick, apply and OK.

eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi eddie, my neighbor is still at work, but i done the spider scan on my own and can't believe the long list. what i'm wondering under options which do i delete, all of them? i mean the 4 options
Bob
ps. also done everything on my neighbors except the spider and startup. done adaware and refupdate, which i've had, she had 48 spywares and deleted all but the ones you said. will see hers later to finish. as of last night tho still hadn't got pogo slots and poppit to work. are you aware of pogo site? www.pogo.com? that is what i'm referring to.


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

hi eddie, went to neighbors and tried to get spider to delete the large amount of files, tried on mine too, which is also a winXP and cannot get it to get rid of the files. the spider and spiderbite seem to work together, but i can't figure out the deletion process. Everything else was done to hers, but it still freezes while trying to load the games on pogo. Thanks for help so far and wait for more suggestions,
bob


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You said that the spider and spiderbite worked, but you still have a large amount of files. Is that within the Window that the Spider shows after its scanned? If so, you just click the little Ambulance.

Has she also cleared her cache where the Temp Internet Files are kept?

Seems someone else is having similar problems:

http://forums.techguy.org/t100916/s7655b48915b74e793ebc23a85823837b.html

eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

I tried clicking on the ambulance on both hers and mine where it should cleanup and i put checkmarks in all the options. Okay then when done it says spider has bitten and do you want to restart to delete the hidden files and i click yes and after reboot i scan again and they are still there. should it still show a lot of files there after the reboot? I just redone my nortons today and when i was checking the allowables it showed java as blocked and i changed it to allow. She has nortons also, so could it be possible that is maybe blocked on hers or doesn't that have anything to do with it?
bob
are you referring to the cache when you go to tools, internet options and delete there? we always try keeping cache and temps cleared.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I never bother with the Spider Bite. 

It should just re-run, and only the directories show.

The blocking of the Java is a strong possibility.

As for the Temp files, yep, thats what I meant.

eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok eddie that was not spider bite, it was spider that i clicked on ambulance, spiderbite don't seem to work at all. Thanks a lot for all your help and will keep trying and let you know, if nothing else will reinstall XP thanks a lot
bob


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

To find out her Network card, go to Control panel | System. Device Manager.

In there, under Adapter's ( I think) will be her card.

*edit* pat in this thread solved it by uninstalling one of her games. It was Tiger Woods Golf. Does she have the golf?

http://forums.techguy.org/t100916/s9f239c737443c21894ab1a39f1ec1382.html

eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

she doesn't have golf. Her network card is a Netgear. and there are 2 drivers in their site that might work for hers, which is a 311 something, should have wrote it down the 2 drivers are:
FA311/312 Driver version 1.80 
FA311 Driver Set Version 1.30
They are both zip files and when unzipped confusing on how to download, can someone tell me. I'm not good at some of them. thanks. i did go to control panel and clicked on download latest drivers from xp and there weren't any. I'm leaning toward a corrupted file. How would i do a repair on IE explorer?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

which driver version does she currently have? Go back to the Device Manager, and rightclick on the NetGear. Choose Properties, then Driver tab.

eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

okay eddie, got on messenger and steered her through it and here's what she gave me:
Netgear fa311 fast ethernet adapter #2
driver version: 5.0.119.0
file version: 5.00.119.0

Is that suffice?
bob


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Just read this from their Support:



> If your computer is locking up or rebooting (restarting) when you try to load a game, it is probably due to the networking card in your computer. Linksys, NetGear and some SMC brand Networking cards have compatibility issues with many of pogo's games.
> 
> All three brands are very common, and frequently are distributed by many Broadband Internet providers when you sign up for DSL or Cable Modem Internet Access. If you're connected to the Internet via DSL, Cable Modem, or through a private home network, chances are good that one of these cards is installed in your computer.


Now, the update of Sun Java has worked for many others, so go here and download and install it. You will need to restart the PC after:

http://java.sun.com/getjava/download.html

And, then right at the end, it says:



> Unfortunately, if this doesn't work for you, the only resolution we have left to offer is to replace the Linksys or NetGear Networking card with one from another brand like 3Com or D-Link.


eddie


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

We put in latest java and didn't help. so i think it's the card too. Just thought of an idea. We have a free dial up isp here and i'm going to hook her up on that and see if it'll work on the dialup modem and isp. Wish i would have thought of that earlier. Will let you know the results. Thanks a lot for your help. It is appreciated.
Bob


----------



## stu37 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi sherry and welcome to TSG forums, it sounds to me like a corrupted file or something like that, but you need your own thread> Maybe a moderator will notice this and move you to your own. Good luck. 
You might have to uninstall and reinstall, but wait and see if someone else knows more on it
bob


----------

